# Feeling better



## Jascott9898 (Oct 13, 2016)

Okay guys so I got my self diagnosed DP DR and anxiety from having a bad trip on marijuana in July they used to be really bad like I couldn't leave the house because I was so anxious that I would have a panic attack but now it's gotten a whole lot better I don't even fear pamic attacks because I can manage them but im just so hyper aware of myself and my motions like just when no matter what I do I just feel like I'm aware of everything I do, but it's slowly fading. Today was a relapse for me but I'm not worried, I was a few hours ago but know that I'm getting better because I go out with friends now and have a job at the age of 17. Yesterday I felt actually back to reality for a little bit and it was great. But also I have visual snow and floaters sometimes and don't feel like myself completely but I get bits and tastes of it now! Please reply and feel free to ask questions because I'm not sure if it's DP DR but yeah haha, if it is then oh well, it'll be a tough road to recovery but the treasure at the other end is worth it.


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Welcome. That sounds exactly like dpdr. Im glad you're having moments of clarity because those were what kept me holdin on no matter how fleeting they were. It is a hard road to recovery but you'll get there eventually


----------



## Jascott9898 (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks man, have you recovered from this and what are your symptoms? Also, sometimes I feel completely back and then feel disconnected for like a short period then it comes back but nah sense of normality is what keeps me motivated because I know I can get better and will get better and I don't fear this anymore because it's just a tired brain, like I don't let my visual snow bother me because I've had that most my life but the anxiety intensified it ya know, but it's just tired eyes, so in time I'll be there, I've come so far and are willing to go a little farther.


----------



## Jascott9898 (Oct 13, 2016)

shattered memories said:


> Welcome. That sounds exactly like dpdr. Im glad you're having moments of clarity because those were what kept me holdin on no matter how fleeting they were. It is a hard road to recovery but you'll get there eventually


Also, like I only feel DPDR intensely for like 10 minutes a day like everything looks odd which leads me to a panic attack but I calm myself and it passebjt then after that I just feel detached or self aware unless I'm distracted like it's just im constantly thinking of myself and anxiety, I just live with the thoughts and don't fight them tho, I just don't show them respect cuz I just let them do what they need.


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Hell yea man. Thats the spirit, the less you focus on it the less power it has over you. I know it sounds cliche and easier said than done but its the damn truth.

As for me, no Im not fully recovered but 95% better. I still have my bad days but its never nearly as bad.

My symptoms were horrible and felt like they would never get better:

-feeling like im stuck halfway awake/in a dream state all day. Mornings were especially soul crushing. 
-felt like a stranger in my own body, like I wasnt controlling my thoughts
-like you, hyper aware of every single action and movements. 
-couldn't emotionally connect to anyone, my house felt foreign to me, could only experience negative emotions


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Double post sorry


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Shattered memories, did you feel like you have the blank mind???


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

No not really. If anything my mind wouldn't shut up. But quite a few other ppl here have blank mind.


----------



## Jascott9898 (Oct 13, 2016)

shattered memories said:


> Hell yea man. Thats the spirit, the less you focus on it the less power it has over you. I know it sounds cliche and easier said than done but its the damn truth.
> As for me, no Im not fully recovered but 95% better. I still have my bad days but its never nearly as bad.
> My symptoms were horrible and felt like they would never get better:
> -feeling like im stuck halfway awake/in a dream state all day. Mornings were especially soul crushing.
> ...


Well I challenged myself to stay away from these forums for a week and I successfully accomplished that and forgot to even be on here but I'm trying as much as I can to just get out the house and live because now most of the day I don't even think about this awful condition I just live and try to let other things into my day, and my bad days are just days now, I don't fear this thing anymore because if I have to live like this so be it because I'm doing a fine job with it right now that it could go away and I not notice it. Also, how did u get it and how long have u had it?


----------

